# Tailor in Satwa



## Markdeklein (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi,

I want to get a suit tailor-made. So, I went to Whuistle and Flute today. There they said it would be 1900 or 2000 DHS, depending on fabric - 130 or 160. 

Although cheaper than at home, still more expensive than I though it would be.

Any experiences? Is this the price I should expect?

Thanks, Mark


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You'll definitely get cheaper than that.

Try Coventry Tailoring in Satwa, down an alleyway opposite the Clinic.

I've used them at least a dozen times for alterations, but they do suits too.

Dreamgirls also has a decent reputation too although I've never tried them.

Avoid Made 2 Measure on Beach Road.


----------



## colaxs (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. Was planning to give Whistle and Flute a visit next week. 

@markdeklein Perhaps you could try getting your fabrics from Deepaks which I believe is located close to Whistle and Flute?


----------



## sams76 (Mar 28, 2012)

Time out did a review of tailors recently and dreamgirls was voted no1


----------



## sinners55 (Dec 29, 2012)

I can second the recommendation for Coventry. I've used them for alterations and some copies and they have all been good quality and value.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Dreamgirls is pretty good, had several things made by them. Also you could try Cliffords - they're good at western tailoring.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/128767-tailor-suit.html

WHile I like WHistle and Flute, I would go for Raymonds. (Google them). 550 Dhs for top notch tailoring (+material cost). You can get your own fabric and give it to them for tailoring (otherwise, Raymond's primary business is fabric, and you have a big store). I used the store close to Karama GPO


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Of course you can cut down the cost by sourcing and buying the fabric yourself.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> Of course you can cut down the cost by sourcing and buying the fabric yourself.


WHistle and Flute had a very limited stock of fabric. Regal (apparently a famous store) is just down the block from them, and a 2 minute walk would easily save a few hundred Dhs.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Deepak's is probably the biggest - they literally have hundreds of types of fabric to choose from.


----------

